# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 10/7/2018

## G

Gin,  the dog who killed Akakabuto has passed. His son, Weed, is now older  and is starting to lose his sight and hearing. However, Weed has no  heir, no dog to take his place as leader of Ōu. His son, Orion, is off  training with other dogs in another canine paradise.  

The dogs who live in the canine paradise that Weed currently rules have  spent the last several week panicking. Weed hasnt chosen a new leader,  despite the fact he is elderly and could die any day. But one day, a  border collie dog named Nine comes Ōu. 

The other dogs are suspicious of Nine, not convinced that he wasnt some  sort of assassin sent to kill Weed. But, despite what all of the others  said, Weed accepts Nine into Ōu, the canine paradise. 

Times passed by and Nine gained some more trust of the Ōu dogs, and  almost gained the full trust of Weed. Nine proved himself to be quite  the soldier and hunter, as well as loyal. But, on his travels, Nine  heard of another dog, that so evil he makes Hogan, the great dane who  tried to take Ōu for himself look more like Weed than a villian. He  never heard the dogs name, all Nine knows about this dog is that he is  evil and building an army to attack Ōu and take it for himself. 

Nines morals tell him that he must take the chance and tell Weed, but  he is afraid something will happen to every dog, good and bad, if he  does. Nine knows that he might be overreacting, but he doesnt want any  more lives lost than needed. And in his old age, would Weed believe  Nine? Is Nine able to bring peace once more to Ōu? 


Ginga Denstsu Weed: Nine.

----------

